# Best strings made



## alphastrong2017 (Jun 25, 2017)

What are the best/toughest strings made for 3D Archery? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Lots of good ones...but my money goes to Barn Burner.


----------



## TwiztdWun (Oct 31, 2016)

I use, swear by and am endorsed by 60X Custom Strings. Thousands of shots and no string stretch or peep twist.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

GAS Bowstrings!


----------



## ChrisG45 (Aug 29, 2014)

My last 3 sets have come from Buck Slayer,great strings,quick turn around 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Buckslayer!!!!!


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

allxs said:


> GAS Bowstrings!


I second GAS Bowstrings!


----------



## nike10 (Nov 18, 2014)

Can’t go wrong with Rogue their R19 sets are phenomenal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.pabst (Nov 6, 2014)

Jbk


----------



## nock.in_chaser (Apr 16, 2018)

Just ordered JBK's today!


----------



## FingershooterTX (Sep 28, 2008)

I prefer Vapor Trail strings personally. Great product with their VTX material and fantastic customer service! Try them out, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

60X for several years now.
Never a issue.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Gas and Threadz both make very high quality strings, with my 32.5" draw , I'm hard on strings. Neither brand has any peep or stretching issues.--BB


----------



## Tazer15 (Feb 24, 2003)

Heres the deal most all string makers use the same BCY material its just a different guy adding his style and process to it.VAPORTRAIL uses a different material that they own I believe it to be a better quality material.I have ran shops for years ive tryed alot of different brands and Vaportrail has always been better.Not to mention the best customer service in the business.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

60X great strings and customer service!


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

*60X* Like okarcher said great strings and customer service. Once you compare price the choice is simple.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Been locked into using FuryX strings from Wes 6 years running using them and no problems!!!


----------



## J-Keffer (Jun 16, 2014)

I second Rogue.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

First String hands down


----------



## Asashooter1 (Oct 12, 2015)

GAS strings !!!

Man knows how to make a set of strings !


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I just put some gas strings on my boss tonight, tuned up really easy.very good looking strings


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

Personally I use Parkinson's Archery. Tom builds the best out there. Center Circle does a good job also.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tom makes amazing strings! Unfortunately on his web sight it says check back April 27  that's why I tried the gas strings, Tom was my first choice


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

alphastrong2017 said:


> What are the best/toughest strings made for 3D Archery?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


- First off there is no way to determine the "best/toughest". 
- Secondly well made string/cables are nor hard to come by and are in fact a standard thing now. The strings and cables form one manufacturer will not and should not be much if any any faster or slower than the next manufacturers. If they are then something is amiss and I'd be wary. If someone is telling you that XYZ's are super fast or miraculously durable I suggest slowly backing away........ 

The reason being is that there are only a couple of string material manufacturers (BCY and Brownell) and each has a few "models" that are most often used for compound bow strings. There are now literally dozens if not hundreds of string builders and they are all building them close to the same with the same materials and methods. String building is NOT rocket science and in fact is fairly simple. Building very consistent strings and cables time after time requires attention to detail and process but it is not complicated. As a consumer we want to know that what we are buying will work, last and perform well. There are many builders mentioned in this thread that I'd buy from with no hesitation and have at one time or another. 

I have been using what my buddy builds (CDurrbeck) for some years now. I build them with him and do the center serving so I am sure I get the nock fit that I prefer. Anyway I feel certain if you choose anyone of the many mentioned often in this thread you'll be good to go AND know that if you get a faulty product they'll replace it. If I were shopping I'd be focused on customer service reputation and for making a very consistent high quality product.


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

FingershooterTX said:


> I prefer Vapor Trail strings personally. Great product with their VTX material and fantastic customer service! Try them out, you will not be disappointed.


What he said ^^^


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

ThreadZ


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

BCYX is BCYX... or what ever material you choose... they are all created equal for the most part. or rather, all the string makers get their material from the same/similar sources.

the big difference is how the string maker stretches them. there are some hack job out there.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Mike of catfish customs does a phenomenal job. Great workmanship and attention to detail. If got a couple thousand shots on my last set from him at they still look like they did the day I installed them. They haven't budged a bit and all servings are still rock solid. A little bonus is his prices, really hard to beat. 
I've recently tried a set of archeryshack strings which so far are great as well. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> - First off there is no way to determine the "best/toughest".


LOL I love it when this question of the best strings is asked..


----------

